# bronchiolitis



## spooq (Sep 18, 2006)

Both of my 11.5 month old twins have now had this 3 times each (not necessarily at the same time) since April! I was at A&E with twin 1 a fortnight ago and then at the short stay ward with twin 2 lastnight. Twin 2 is now getting an inhaler 4-hourly for the next 72 hours. It really seems to make a difference when previously it had no effect. Is it normal for them both to have had bronchiolitis so many times (and outwith the 'normal' season)? The Dr told me that it was common and easily picked up. They are at nursery part-time so probably coming into contact with all sorts of germs. Is there anything we can do to prevent it/minimise the risk? I've read that it tends to be passed via hand contact; we are very vigilant about washing our hands and theirs also, their toys are cleaned weekly. Just wondering if there is something we're not doing good enough?! They were only about 2.5 weeks premature so not sure if that has any impact. My Dad, both my Grans, an Aunt, two 1st cousins are asthmatic - could this be the underlying issue? Thanks in advance


----------



## Kevhub (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi

Some babies are more prone to viral / wheezy episodes than others - it's nothing your doing wrong ! Transmission is usually airborne so it's almost impossible to prevent. It's far too early in the day to diagnose asthma and lots of babies have these episodes . Hope this helps I've added a link for the nhs choices website on this which tells you more but any worries just drop me a line

Kev

http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Bronchiolitis/Pages/Introduction.aspx


----------



## spooq (Sep 18, 2006)

Many thanks for your reply Kev, and for the link. Just seems that we can barely get through a month without one of them having some kind of illness. Family keep going on about how they're getting bronchiolitis, claiming they've never heard of it/known of babies to get viruses as much; driving me mad!


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Don't worry Hun, we often see babies with repeated episodes, not nice for you and the babies I know but there's certainly nothing your doing wrong

Nic
Xx


----------



## spooq (Sep 18, 2006)

Cheers Nic


----------



## Kevhub (Apr 20, 2013)

Just to echo what Nic has said repeated episodes are common because of different strains of the Virus. Keep in touch and feel free to ask if you have any worries 

Kev


----------



## spooq (Sep 18, 2006)

They've both got it again and we've had a couple of trips to GP/out of hours clinic/short stay ward over the last few days   

I've read some info on morethanacold.co.uk and it suggests that in some cases, babies with a high risk of developing severe bronchiolitis may be given some kind of monthly antibody. Though mine have had mild and moderate bronchiolitis, and so far - thankfully - not severe, do you think that this is some worth discussing with my GP?  It seems unbelievable that they've both had it 4 times now and I'm really worried about how things will be over the Winter season.  This particular bout has been the worst so far and they're only eating yogurt, which we're having to put their meds into as they are even refusing that.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Hun, I've never heard of babies being given anything like that but maybe my DH has, it's quite common for bronc babies to get it again and again unfortunately 

Nic
Xx


----------

